# Ollies Models On Sale



## MIflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

Got a flyer from Ollies yesterday showing they have new supply of model kits on sale. Stopped by the local one today (which is a rather small store) and saw:

Revell/Monogram 1/48 FW-190 for $7.99
Revell/Monogram 1/48 F-102A for $9.99
Lindberg 1/48 Snark for $15.99
Lindberg 1/72 IJN Submarine I-153 for $59.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

$60+ on eBay for the -190 so that is a great price. However, shipping from the U.S. to Canada would be triple the cost of the model which is why I no longer buy kits or supplies from the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah Geo, postage between us is nuts!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

A shame. Up until about 4-6 years ago I used to do all my on-line shopping Squadron, Meteor and I think it was called Great Western Hobbies


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

I understand that it is common for people in Canada who are in business to have not only a Canadian address but also a PO Box on the other side of the border.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

That or family on the U.S. side of the border. A 10hr drive for me to get to the border


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

I used to have a car that slow.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 29, 2020)

You may want to upgrade what you drive.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

Where I live, this would be a better option...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kidding aside, my wife runs a small mail order operation out of the house, we used to have some Canadian customers but the with the changes in the postal rates they have all disappeared. It now costs almost the same to mail an order to Canada as it does to Europe. And that is for costume jewelry, the postage is more than a pair of earrings cost.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

In fact, one of the models they had on sale was a Lindberg 1/16 kit of a stagecoach.


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2020)

I have the 190A and the two of the Snark kits already. I have the Promodeler decals but no 102A for them.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 30, 2020)

I always thought the F-102A markings that had the U.S. AIR FORCE curving upward along the side of the fuselage looked very challenging from the decal standpoint.

A guy I worked with had worked in maintenance for an F-102 unit stationed in Spain said that they were told to send their airplanes to be painted. They found a local company that would do the job at an attractive price and secured permission to use them. When the airplanes were done they were not gray with black markings but baby blue with dark blue markings. The unit thought the airplanes were very attractive but when USAFE found out about it they had them sent elsewhere to be repainted again. I'd like to do a model of one of those baby blue F-102's.


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2020)

I always liked the 102. As a kid I used to ride my bike out to the Fresno Air Terminal and watch them take off. On a cold overcast November day, the afterburners and the deep rumble vibrating through your body was almost Heavenly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 30, 2020)

The SCANG had F-102A''s and at least one TF-102 at McEntire ANGB. We used to see them come over and I recall one time in particular where a T-33A came over, low, hotly pursed by two F-102's.

When I was in high school the ANG hosted a bunch of scouts one Sunday, gave us a ride in their C-54 and toured us through the hangars. We got to see a pilot in a simulator doing a missile firing (looked exactly like Battlestar Galactica did years later) and F-102's in maintenance.

I always thought the TF-102 was interestingly odd. Turning a stock F-102A kit into one of those would be quite a project.


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 3, 2020)

I've got several of the Monovalle 1/48 F-102A kits, It's a good kit and still the only Century series not redone by an upstart company (Chinese). Trumpeter has redone The F-100 and seems to have done well with the C, D, and F models and also the F-106A nd B (the sexest fighter to fly the skies), their sister (Hobby Boss) did the F-105D and F (no one seems to want to do the B), Kitty Hawk (spit, spit , Gawg, puke) came out with a simile of the Voodoo and Hasegawa and others have done the 104. That leave Monogram (I've always hated that they went with the Revell name as Monogram put out quality kit) with the 102. AND nobody does and injected molded 102B (TF-102A). 

Having gone off on a tangent, the prices listed sound pretty good but I've never heard of Ollies.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 3, 2020)

Ollies seems to be in only the Eastern half of the country, although they do have stores in OK.

And you probably would not think the 106 quite so sexy if you'd ever had to work on it.


----------

